# -Warranty Q-



## CaliKush (May 14, 2007)

I got a 1 year 12,000 mile warranty on my 2002 maxima with 117k miles (i know alot but it runs perfect). Is the tranny covered (usually) on my warranty or was I suppose to read the fine print? (which I did but didn't say much). I read alot about transmissions going bad on maximas.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Depends on your warranty. It doesn't sound like you have the Nissan original warranty, so you have an aftermarket one of some sort.

Not too many auto transmission failures in the 5.5gen Maximas of your year that I'm aware of.


----------

